
Managed Redis on Google Cloud Platform - deesix
https://cloudplatform.googleblog.com/2018/04/Accelerating-innovation-for-cloud-native-managed-databases.html
======
pcx
> Compatibility with the Redis protocol means you can migrate your
> applications with zero code changes.

Does this mean they don't actually use Redis, but have an alternate
implementation of the protocol? In such a case, wouldn't it be different it
terms of performance when compared to the original one. Also, keeping up with
new versions should be a major overhead. If Google is still doing an alternate
implementation, I wonder what could be the reason.

~~~
Lunatic666
We have a Redis+Memcached frontend with an Apache Ignite Backend. Now we can
re-use existing functionality in the clients and have new features like read-
through based on a MySQL database or an automatically updated near cache on
the instances themselves.

~~~
ddorian43
Are you talking about this
[https://apacheignite.readme.io/docs/redis](https://apacheignite.readme.io/docs/redis)

If yes, that's 5% redis features.

------
nodesocket
Great. Does this support persisting to disk RDB[1] or AOF[2]?

Pricing seems reasonable?

1GB of Redis data is $0.049 per GB hour. 730 hours in a month = $0.049 * 1 *
730 = $35.77/mo.

5GB of Redis data is $0.027 per GB hour. 730 hours in a month = $0.027 * 5 *
730 = $98.55/mo.

[1][2]
[https://redis.io/topics/persistence](https://redis.io/topics/persistence)

~~~
jkaplowitz
Those prices are not per hour, but per GB-hour. So multiply your second
monthly price by 5. Not cheaper for more data, but definitely cheaper per GB.

~~~
nodesocket
Oops. Duh, that makes more sense. Updated.

------
nivertech
Too bad you still need to provision instance and reserve max capacity.

They had a chance to outcompete AWS by providing a truly serverless Redis-like
service with no upfront commitment and pay-per-use.

That’s what I expected when I first heard that GCP is working on “Serverless
Redis” a year ago.

~~~
tpetry
Where do you read you have to provision instances? I have to choose between
Basic and Standard. But there‘s no clear indication that i have to select an
instance based on my storage requirements. The pricing information does not
indicate different instances for the different storage requirements, it could
be, but would not really fit how the rest of gcp works.

~~~
nivertech
The lowest tier says min 1GB. So I guess it starts from $35.77/mo, even if
your app doesn’t need the whole 1GB.

~~~
tpetry
Yes, but that‘s no indication you have to provision an instance (not
serverless). Google just decided that their granularity for billing is 1GB,
like aws lambda and google cloud functions are billed in second granularity
and not milliseconds.

~~~
nivertech
According to your definition Heroku is serverless.

Serverless widely understood as:

1\. not having to deal with instances/dynos/droplets/etc.

2\. Pay-per-use, no upfront payment for unused capacity

Some calling AWS DynamoDB - serverless, but having to pay for reserved
capacity for each table and index, make it a bad fit for the rest of
serverless stack like AWS lambda or API Gateway or even S3.

~~~
tpetry
The Google redis service will be serverless if the pricing table is not mapped
to „subscriptions“ you choose from but instead automatically chooses the
pricing layer each hour based on your stored amount (like automated discounts
for vms). Thats what i am saying: We still dont know if you have to choose
first which pricing layer you want or if google automatically seitches you to
the one fitting the amount you store.

Both requirements would be fullfilled on automatic selection of pricing layer:
1\. You sinply store data, google handles the price/gb-hour depending on your
stored amount 2\. You only store data and you are only billed the stored
amount (in 1GB increments)

I just wanted to say we just dont know yet whether its serverless (instance
type changed automatically) or you have to choose the instant type first.

~~~
gcbirzan
You have to pick the instance type beforehand. Back when I asked about this in
the alpha, I was told changing the size of the instance flushes the cache on
the basic instance and has some downtime. I can confirm this happens now that
resizing is available.

For standard, it should be relatively seamless (no flush, minimal downtime),
but I'm not gonna test right now. :-)

------
wasd
> Reach out to us to let us know what kinds of managed database services you’d
> like us to offer next.

Hey Google friends,

I'm not ready to move over to GCloud but I'm interested in prototyping a few
applications. Here's a few things on my wishlist:

* Wrapping the cli tool for common db tasks in the way heroku does (ex: heroku pg:push - push local database to production database, heroku pg:pull - pulls production database to local).

* Simpler integration of Cloud SQL with AppEngine flex. It's not a lot of work ([https://cloud.google.com/appengine/docs/flexible/python/usin...](https://cloud.google.com/appengine/docs/flexible/python/using-cloud-sql)) but it would be cool to build a flex environment / provision a sql database / setup connection strings in one swoop.

* While you're at it, better AppEngine flex introductory pricing ($40 / mo for 1 vcpu, 512 mb ram) :)

Not related to managed databases but hopefully helpful. TLDR Heroku but on
GCloud.

------
hesdeadjim
Huge fan of RedisLabs, but I'm all for more managed Redis options.

~~~
squid3
NodeChef Redis Hosting is another option that makes it easy to deploy,
operate, and scale Redis in the cloud. [https://nodechef.com/redis-
hosting](https://nodechef.com/redis-hosting)

~~~
manigandham
Please use a disclaimer that this is your company if you're going to advertise

~~~
always_good
It isn't their company...

~~~
manigandham
Yes it is, did you bother checking?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13523349](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13523349)

    
    
       > coupdejarnac on Jan 30, 2017 
       > Are you a nodechef cofounder by any chance? I host with nodechef and am happy with them so far.
    
       > squid3 on Jan 30, 2017 
       > Yes, I am one of the co-founders. Thanks for hosting with us.

------
sandGorgon
will this support the new upcoming Streams datastructure in redis ?

I'm looking forward to a lightweight, hosted kafka replacement using redis
streams.

~~~
manigandham
[https://RedisLabs.com](https://RedisLabs.com) probably will, if you just want
a managed offering. They are cheaper, and the official sponsor of the redis
project now with support for the latest releases.

------
wiradikusuma
I'm an GAE user, and I use Memcached there. Implementation aside, how does
this different than GAE's Memcached? (from perspective of running on Google
Cloud)

